# The Run



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

So when the Run goes down will there be post indicating as much? Is it kept secret until its over and then the forum gets bogged down with uploads of pics of guys with their limits? I was just wandering since I am leaving for work offshore and will be checking in jealously waiting for the week I have been waiting for but will probably miss.:banghead


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

I pretty sure the run has started. All the flounder have run out of Santa Rosa sound, Cause i havent seen 1 in a week or so. Time to get closer to the pass!


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

you won't hear anything about a run from me...I might post a report sometime around christmas. But i learned my lesson years ago after posting a report during the run


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The flounder run is justa myth itdoesnt actually happen


----------



## fishenwishen (Jan 5, 2008)

A myth? like Big Foot. Ok I haven't heard that one before. I haven't seen it yet but I sure have seen other fish pile up during their migration. But then again stories of guys gigging two fish at once is a little hard to swallow. Lets take a poll. Who believes the Run is a myth?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I Know it is a myth.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

The flounder are already gone, better luck next year.:moon


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

what flounder? We have flounder in this part of the country? 



Seriously not trying to be Mr disinformation, but I havent gotten any more flounder this week than I have any other week Ive been out. If there is a "run" I havent experienced it yet. Of course I may just be the worst flounder hunter/gigger/fisher ever


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

What is a flounder.........:moon


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Not meaning to derail since there is no such thing as a run like that, but Angus, I love the O RLY thing.... You should start a new thread with it and ask for Captions............. That is cool as hell...........


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, not to derail....

The link to some good emoticons is:

http://www.ryanmcbain.com/forums/misc.php?do=showsmilies

That "o really" is at the bottom! enjoy......


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

My guess is that even I could have gotten two at a time this night...


----------

